# Moving to Sweden



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Less than two weeks to go! I've lived in several states, but it doesn't take much to seamlessly blend into a new community. This is going to be a completely different way of life, and everything will be unfamiliar. In my town, Somalians beating drums in the town square are now commonplace, but a native English speaker will silence a room. I will be in Swedish language classes full-time for the first six months to a year, and will also have some rather random classes such as music, woodworking, and cooking. It'll be like I'm back in school again. I don't think I'll have much time for social anxiety. It's a big step for me. I sure as hell never thought I'd be an immigrant.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Fun! I wish I could move to Sweden!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

That's one place I'd like to visit, though it will never happen


Good luck to you and your future


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Silent Image said:


> That's one place I'd like to visit, though it will never happen


Never say never about anything!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

That's awesome. Congratulations. What made you pick Sweden? How difficult is it to immigrate there? Is this a permanent move? I'm jealous.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

So cool 
I think we are all secretly jealous of you ^^


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, i was 'forced' to move to Norway when i was 12 becasue my father married a woman who lived in norway. i grew up there and lived there for 8 years. Not saying it's anything like your situation, but i remember how it was for my father who also just moved there together with me. Scandinavia is great and norway and sweeden aren't unlike eachother. I promise you, you will have a good time. And swedish isn't hard to learn, you'll grab it fast. It's a pretty different mentality, a good one!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

cakesniffer said:


> Less than two weeks to go! I've lived in several states, but it doesn't take much to seamlessly blend into a new community. This is going to be a completely different way of life, and everything will be unfamiliar. *In my town, Somalians beating drums in the town square are now commonplace, but a native English speaker will silence a room.* I will be in Swedish language classes full-time for the first six months to a year, and will also have some rather random classes such as music, woodworking, and cooking. It'll be like I'm back in school again. I don't think I'll have much time for social anxiety. It's a big step for me. *I sure as hell never thought I'd be an immigrant.*


So a reason to why you're moving to Sweden is because you don't like immigrants, or am I missing something in the text? 
But if that's the case, that's pretty ironic.

Lycka till.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

That's huge. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Double Indemnity said:


> That's awesome. Congratulations. What made you pick Sweden? How difficult is it to immigrate there? Is this a permanent move? I'm jealous.


My boyfriend is a dual citizen, so the application process is fairly easy when you're in a relationship with a Swede. They're very welcoming to immigrants. I won't say it's permanent at this early stage, but it could end up being so.



MaxSchreck said:


> Scandinavia is great and norway and sweeden aren't unlike eachother. I promise you, you will have a good time. And swedish isn't hard to learn, you'll grab it fast. It's a pretty different mentality, a good one!


Everyone's been telling me I'll pick it up pretty quickly. All I know is that I've attempted to learn Italian before and I was a terrible language student. I hope my teachers don't end up hating me. :lol



Stilla said:


> So a reason to why you're moving to Sweden is because you don't like immigrants, or am I missing something in the text?
> But if that's the case, that's pretty ironic.
> 
> Lycka till.


Oh, I wasn't saying I don't like immigrants. That would be rather hypocritical considering I'm one myself. I just mentioned that because I find it humorous that a native English speaker is such a novelty where I'll be living. My boyfriend told me how any time he speaks in a public place everyone stares at him in amazement. It's something I'll have to get used to.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

cakesniffer said:


> Oh, I wasn't saying I don't like immigrants. That would be rather hypocritical considering I'm one myself. I just mentioned that because I find it humorous that a native English speaker is such a novelty where I'll be living. My boyfriend told me how any time he speaks in a public place everyone stares at him in amazement. It's something I'll have to get used to.


Ah okay I understand then. :yes
That is very true though. I'm from Sweden and the rare times I get to hear an english accent in person it's very fascinating, sounds like the people on tv :b


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

cakesniffer said:


> Less than two weeks to go! I've lived in several states, but it doesn't take much to seamlessly blend into a new community. This is going to be a completely different way of life, and everything will be unfamiliar. In my town, Somalians beating drums in the town square are now commonplace, but a native English speaker will silence a room. I will be in Swedish language classes full-time for the first six months to a year, and will also have some rather random classes such as music, woodworking, and cooking. It'll be like I'm back in school again. I don't think I'll have much time for social anxiety. It's a big step for me. I sure as hell never thought I'd be an immigrant.


That sounds awesome. Are the random classes some immigration thing? I've always felt like I'd like living in a nordic country.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

offbyone said:


> That sounds awesome. Are the random classes some immigration thing? I've always felt like I'd like living in a nordic country.


Get this, offbyone: they actually pay them to take the language classes! Lol. Can you believe it?! Like $10 an hour. Lol.

*kicks dirt because I'm stuck in a country that would never implement something like that*


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Get this, offbyone: they actually pay them to take the language classes! Lol. Can you believe it?! Like $10 an hour. Lol.
> 
> *kicks dirt because I'm stuck in a country that would never implement something like that*


So jealous.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! I know I'll need them! 



Stilla said:


> Ah okay I understand then. :yes
> That is very true though. I'm from Sweden and the rare times I get to hear an english accent in person it's very fascinating, sounds like the people on tv :b


See, I would think hearing it on TV wouldn't make it very special. But if you never actually hear it in person...



offbyone said:


> That sounds awesome. Are the random classes some immigration thing? I've always felt like I'd like living in a nordic country.


I honestly don't know. I can see how music would help a person learn a new language, but I'm not sure about the rest.



Double Indemnity said:


> Get this, offbyone: they actually pay them to take the language classes! Lol. Can you believe it?! Like $10 an hour. Lol.


Yeah, I think Sweden is quite special in that regard. They pay you about $30 per day for attending four hours of instruction. Then they pay you another amount in addition for being an immigrant. (My boyfriend doesn't qualify for this since he is a citizen, so I'm not sure of the amount.) It's mostly used as an incentive, but it helps with living expenses since you really can't work while taking the language classes full-time.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess Sweden is a somewhat good country... Good luck and I hope you will enjoy your stay!


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweden has perhaps the most gracious socialist government in the world. It's an immigrants dream land. Have fun!


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

So cool.  I would've loved to have traveled abroad, but I don't think I'll get the chance. Lol, getting paid to learn a foreign language in a foreign country? What an opportunity...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Very envious (and admittedly somewhat jealous ) of you getting to move there! It's a dream of mine to at least visit Sweden one day


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

That's awesome.
Having thoughts (more like hopes/dreams) of eventually moving there myself (or Scandinavia in general.) My mother and half of my siblings were born there. I have visited family in Southern Sweden and it was a great experience, though I think I was a bit too young to appreciate it in full. I felt very comfortable while I was there, and hopefully you will feel the same.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh wow cool. I always read about what an awesome place Sweden is in psych textbooks when they would talk about the social programs lol I think u're moving to a pretty nice and caring place  Good luck.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Ah okay I understand then. :yes
> That is very true though. I'm from Sweden and the rare times I get to hear an english accent in person it's very fascinating, sounds like the people on tv :b


How special is it seen as? Is it like "Wow, look an American! o:"? Because that's what Americans do when we see a British person here. XD


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

You're so lucky to have this opportunity! I'm glad you're looking forward to it. Also, ten dollars an hour to learn the language? Whoa. o.o I wish they would do something like that in America, or at least make the language classes free - aren't they always b****ing that immigrants can't speak English? Oh well. =/

Good luck, and stay warm!  Being from the subtropics, I'm not sure how long I would last in Europe in the winter. lol


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

little offtopic but do Swedes speek the same language as Norwegians


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

ryobi said:


> little offtopic but do Swedes speek the same language as Norwegians


No--Swedish and Norwegian are different languages but they have a lot in common.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

That is so awesome. I'm jealous of you! 

I wish you the best, though I'm sure you'll adjust in no time.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

ryobi said:


> little offtopic but do Swedes speek the same language as Norwegians


The language is slightly different but apparently they have little to no difficulty understanding each other. It would be similar to the dialect differences between south and north Germany.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> How special is it seen as? Is it like "Wow, look an American! o:"? Because that's what Americans do when we see a British person here. XD


Haha yeah definitely is! It just sounds really different from Swedish so it's easy to become fascinated.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, I could keep it a secret, or I could be honest. And honesty has been the key to my salvation, so I will be honest.

I was dumped. Ten days before I was supposed to leave. And I've already been replaced. Either he's had a breakdown or is a sociopath. I think a combination of both. No normal person does what he has done.

That is all I guess.


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Will you still go to Sweden?

As a swedish i hope you enjoy sweden! How much swedish do you know?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

ermor90 said:


> Will you still go to Sweden?
> 
> As a swedish i hope you enjoy sweden! How much swedish do you know?


Oh dear, no. He was my sponsor. Mission aborted.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

cakesniffer said:


> Well, I could keep it a secret, or I could be honest. And honesty has been the key to my salvation, so I will be honest.
> 
> I was dumped. Ten days before I was supposed to leave. And I've already been replaced. Either he's had a breakdown or is a sociopath. I think a combination of both. No normal person does what he has done.
> 
> That is all I guess.


I won't pretend that I can empathize, because I can't. I assume you two were in a long-term relationship, if you were going to move to a foreign country to be with him. I was reading through the thread and felt really excited for you, because it sounds like such a cool thing to do. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Im so so sorry for you!! I can imagine the frustration and disappointment you must be feeling. But if you really want to, I know that one day you will get to Sweden!

Which laandscape of Sweden do you like the most? The southern part and the northern part are very different.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

ugh.. I'm so sorry to hear that.. hope all is well.. I remember being in a long relationship and it ending and moving back home... not fun..



cakesniffer said:


> Oh dear, no. He was my sponsor. Mission aborted.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow i didn't know that people thought so highly of Sweden. Maybe this place isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Alf (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a really low move to pull how long were you seeing each other?


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

moveon said:


> Wow i didn't know that people thought so highly of Sweden. Maybe this place isn't so bad after all.


We in the northern countrys are pretty lucky to live here, these countrys are some of the most modern. And not that Im an expert but Im sure they also function pretty well with economics, healthcare etc. We should not take these things for granted!


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear it won't happen anymore.

I'm an immigrant myself and have lots of good things to say about moving to a new country.

Maybe this event planted a seed in you and in the future you will end up going somewhere on your own terms.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel sorry for you.

But, I think Swedish people in general can be experienced as quite rude to strangers.
There's almost no possibilty that anyone take the initiative to start a conversation with anyone they don't know. Here we just glare and avoid each other. That's a bad part with this country...


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ortelius said:


> I feel sorry for you.
> 
> But, I think Swedish people in general can be experienced as quite rude to strangers.
> There's almost no possibilty that anyone take the initiative to start a conversation with anyone they don't know. Here we just glare and avoid each other. That's a bad part with this country...


When I have seen other social behaviours in other parts of the world I realised that swedish people generally are kinda shy and insecure, and seem to have a little harder to accept different people with different lifestyles in general. But not everybody!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Haha yeah definitely is! It just sounds really different from Swedish so it's easy to become fascinated.


It doesn't to me. Besides intonations being stronger in Swedish and a few different sounds (like the th- sound and ä, å and ö) English and Swedish don't sound that much different. The "sing-song" sound of Swedish is very different from English (since English is more monotone).

...But I did take some Swedish classes last year so maybe I'm not the average American? :b


----------

